# Lucy Pet Products’ Make a Splash Photo Contest



## Petguide.com

​



> Email us a picture of your wet dog for your chance to win 1 of 12 Lucy Pet Products Gift Baskets, full of their famous grooming products!
> 
> PetGuide.com is so excited to be part of Lucy Pet Product’s Rose Bowl Parade Float that we wanted to share the joy with our readers. To celebrate, you’re invited to enter our Make A Splash Photo Contest!
> 
> We’re picking – get ready for this – not one… not two… not three… but *12 WINNERS!!!!*
> 
> *You read that right! 12 different winners get a Lucy Pet Products Gift Basket!*
> 
> Each of our 12 winners will receive a Lucy Pet Products Gift Basket, valued at $29.99 each. Each basket comes with an array of Lucy Pet Products’ awesome grooming products – Berry Berry Smellicious, Surfin Jack, Purple Rain Calm & Clean – delivered right to your door in a basket and tied up with a bow!


Read more about the Lucy Pet Products’ Make a Splash Photo Contest at PetGuide.com.


----------

